# ERBIL | DUTCH DELTA CITY | App



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

DUTCH DELTA CITY
In December 2011, Van den Berg Group commissioned for the design and detailed drawings for 472 apartments, 2,600 m2 of commercial space and associated parking in Kurdistan, Iraq. The total volume of the contract is approximately 170,000 m2.

The new building will be realized in Erbil. The apartments are situated in five towers, with on the ground floor commercial space and parking underneath layers. Expected to start in construction in November 2012.

Van den Berg Group has been active for several years in the Middle East and expects that this project is the first of a series of projects in Kurdistan and Iraq.


----------

